# Anyone going to the Potomac Valley GRC Specialty Premium?



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

No I am not entering Mercy in any contests since she is far from ready, but I will be volunteering as a table steward for Novice A on April 13th. If any Mid-Atlantic GRF folks will be there, let me know. I would love to meet you.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The one in Timonium?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

It is now in Frederick Maryland.

I got the announcement of our exact assignments. It looks like someone else will be Table Steward. I will therefore be either the gate steward or ring steward. I will be volunteering in ring 2 from 9 am to 12 noon on Saturday. I would stay all day, but I have a family who needs me, and so I will have to leave to go home sometime after 12. I live an hour and a half away the the event.


----------

